# Self Employment Liability Limits



## Ginger Avery (Mar 1, 2011)

I am a CPC currently working from home and contracting out my services to some local providers in the state of Idaho. I am doing a wide range of duties such as: credentialing, reimbursement auditing, etc as well as filling in for office staff. I am concerned that I should have some type of Professional Liability coverage but am not sure where to start. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## lorrpb (Mar 2, 2011)

sadiesunbeam said:


> I am a CPC currently working from home and contracting out my services to some local providers in the state of Idaho. I am doing a wide range of duties such as: credentialing, reimbursement auditing, etc as well as filling in for office staff. I am concerned that I should have some type of Professional Liability coverage but am not sure where to start. Any suggestions? Thanks.


I've looked into this previously, not recently, and it was very difficult to find anything remotely appropriate to what I was doing. The policies I did look at are no longer offered, and they were extremely limited as to what they would cover, to the point I didn't think it was worth the cost of the premium, and I don't take such things lightly. It would be great if coders could have the same type of liability coverage that clinical professionals can obtain. I'll be interested to see what you come up with.


----------



## keke74 (Mar 2, 2011)

You may want to consider forming an LLC or consult with an Attorney on the route you should take. You can find more information on www.legalzoom.com. Hope this helps!!


----------

